# Swapped my MT fluid, wondering who to yell at......



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Well first thing to ask. did you drain it when the engine was cold?


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Toyotech said:


> Well first thing to ask. did you drain it when the engine was cold?


Nope, very warm actually had to let it cool slightly to work on it so I don't think that's the problem. I genuinely don't think there is 0.6 quarts up in there somewhere as its not like a automatic where there are numerous channels and the torque converter for fluid to get trapped in. I let it drain for quite a while before I put the plug back in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with the drain. I drained quite a bit less than I put in, but I knew I needed 2 quarts in there. You're not the first to notice the same thing. I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as oil was getting to the gears, that's the most important thing. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I had the same thing happen with the drain. I drained quite a bit less than I put in, but I knew I needed 2 quarts in there. You're not the first to notice the same thing. I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as oil was getting to the gears, that's the most important thing.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Yea, I guess I just get worried when I previously had the metallic clicking/rattling I mentioned here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ound-coming-right-side-my-car-took-video.html

And now that I put in the correct amount of fluid its gone... (so far at least) Its a pain to pick it out of the video so don't go watching it, but surely hearing a metal on metal sound in the transmission for 42,000km could have caused some damage? Hence I kind of want someone to take responsibility for it.

Oh and since you did this before, did what was in there look like ATF to you? I have never seen manual gear lube in such a bright red before in my life.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzing90 said:


> Yea, I guess I just get worried when I previously had the metallic clicking/rattling I mentioned here:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ound-coming-right-side-my-car-took-video.html
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea with regard to the metal on metal sound. I would bring it up to GM that it was happening and get a case on file with the complaint so that you have it in case you have any warranty issues in the future. The transmissions are fairly robust so I wouldn't worry too much about it, especially if the sound is gone now. The big concern is that fluid was getting to the parts before. You'll have a hard time getting GM to do anything on a transmission that no longer makes any noises.

Mine was also red. Not sure if that's ATF or a dye that allows GM to check if you're using their fluid. Either way, it's garbage as you noticed. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Holds 2 Qts, doesn't mean you will get it all out. it can get trapped in the transmission case, is coating all the internals, car may not have been leveled correctly, lots of stuff can happen. May not have been as low as you think it was.


----------



## bigblue13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's my 2 cents on this. I don't have a manual trans. but knowing what I know about other trans and engines. Is the 2 qts. a refill when the trans is overhauled, taken apart completely, re-assembled then filled. Just a thought.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I replaced my MT fluid with OEM at 110k miles. I used the safe rule replace the same amount drained which was 56oz or 1.75q. I plan on replacing the fluid again soon and depending on how much is drained I will consider using 60oz but no more. @ 160k miles my shifting is smooth and without any complaints. In fact im very satisfied with the performance, durability and longevity of both the transmission and original clutch.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I replaced my MT fluid with OEM at 110k miles. I used the safe rule replace the same amount drained which was 56oz or 1.75q. I plan on replacing the fluid again soon and depending on how much is drained I will consider using 60oz but no more. @ 160k miles my shifting is smooth and without any complaints. In fact im very satisfied with the performance, durability and longevity of both the transmission and original clutch.


Actually that is turning out to be a bad way to replace the fluid in these transmissions. The Vauxhall guys are seeing the 5th/6th shaft is poorly lubricated and is resulting in bearing failure in this same M32 transmission. The recommendation on those forums is to overfill by half a quart. 

You also do a lot of highway driving so I would take that into consideration as well.

These transmissions cause the fluid to get dangerously hot within 20 minutes of city driving because they are so compact. The stock fluid doesn't hold up well to that kind of stress as we have seen from those who report notchy shifting early on. 
Just about every high performance 1.4T Manual car on this forum and the Trifecta page are using Amsoil Synchromesh because it simply performs better than anything else. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

When I changed my transmission fluid, I put in the full 2 quarts. What I learned is that a little overfill wouldn't hurt anything like .25 or .50 unless you really overfill by full 1 quart then that's a different story. Judging by the reports I seen Amsoil is the better choice all around. Ever since I changed to Amsoil my car feel better, smoother, and crisper plus I been on this oil for almost 17,000 miles and still going strong.


----------

